# Peel of backing paper cold or hot on transfer paper.



## Werner (Mar 26, 2014)

Dear Guy's 
What should be the best option you say to do, 
After I have use a light transfer paper to print 
A image onto a T-Shirt , to Peel off the backing 
Paper. Is it Peel it off while it is still hot or can 
I Peel is it off cold aswell. How long must 
I whait before it is cold enough to Peel off the backing paper. 
I hope hope my question is Clear enough . 
Werner Kemp


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Should be documentation with the material as to hot or cold peel.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Agree, follow the instructions that came with the paper. If you don't have them, tell us what brand paper you have.


----------

